# white trout for bait?



## knot enough (Mar 8, 2008)

Can you use white trout as bait? is it legal..............


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes... there are no size nor catch limits on white, sand, or silver trout.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Sharks and white trout love to eat some white trout.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

ha ha this is very true, there great cut bait for catching more white trout and there great bait whole for catching sharks and bull reds


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Does anyone fish with Live white trout or do you allow them to die and lay them on the bottom. We have always just used them for cut bait.


----------



## msujmccorm (Nov 6, 2010)

If I remember right the state record Spec was caught here in Gulfport last year on a 8" white trout.


----------



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee (Apr 30, 2008)

Those bay groupers and snappers LOVE white trout.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've used em dead and alive.....Like others have said, gredat fer bull reds/sharks, and I caught a big spec on a ******!!!! 8-10 inch ****** and croakers are awesome bait!!!


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

I agree completely, biggest spec i ever caught was on about a 6 inch croaker


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

ive caught a few bull reds on dead white trout hanging a few feet from the bottom. Catch more sharks on live trout swimming on the bottom also. White trout is awesome bait! never caught any slots on small weakfish or croakers b4 but im still a newb when it comes to fishing.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

i use white trout as bait quite often, ill shark fish at 3mb from time to time and usually there if you get into a mess of white trout and catch em left and right, throwing one on live will usually get one of the swarming blacktips pretty fast

i use em for reds too like others have said


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

White Trout!

Inshore.. Great cut bait for bull reds and sharks

offshore.. grouper, aj's, big snappers, etc..

Some of the most respected offshore grouper fisherman bring a livewell full of big pinfish and white trout to use as bait.. They are some of the best in the area!:shifty: :thumbup:


----------

